# ELTO ETDT Electronic Timer..



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi...I am not very bright ??I went to my local hardware shop and bought an Electronic Timer ...Yes?? I know there are instructions with it but getting old I found these unreadable so downloaded the manual ..which I am able to read...

But I just cannot set the timer .....so I wondered if my friends at TechSupport could help me....I just want to set this to switch a light off at say 10pm and back on 6 hours later at 4am every day....If anybody has one of these I would be very grateful for some help...Thanks MK


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

The screen has ceased to display after my initial attempt to set the time...I did have the timer plugged in yesterday to charge the internal battery and I cleared all the instructions in it ...so I presume its back to where I bought it ...MK


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

yes , i think so - if the display is not working


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

I Have it replaced ,same model,so maybe I can get this one programed..Mk


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi They replaced it and when I used Master Clear ..The display disappeared so I will get a mechanical one...Ridiculous...Mk


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

yep, maybe a faulty batch 
or some sort of hidden feature


----------

